# How to get rid of floor electrical outlet?



## liquidvw (Jun 8, 2009)

petrismith said:


> Hi I am getting ready to put in hardwood flooring and would like to get rid of a floor outlet first.Its on the first level over top a finished basement.Can I just cap it off and put the flooring over top?


I'm no expert, but I dont think you can cover over an outlet. Remove the box and pull the wire back. That would be the right thing to do.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

If it is needed to meet the required receptacle spacing it would need to be maintained.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

You could cut it out completely by removing the wire from it's feeder, if you have access, but I don't think you can just cover it if it's live. It would count as hiding a junction box.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You can't remove the outlet & leave the live wires in the box, capped or not
Any live wires must be accessible
You would need to disconnect the wires that feed this outlet if you are covering it

And, as stated - if it is needed to meet code for distance between outlets it must remain


----------

